# Malifaux Guild WitchHunters



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

So, after having bought the rulesbook, a fate-card-deck and a first batch of figs a couple of months ago, I have finally launched myself into the painting of actual Malifaux figs, and I've already played two games with them (and let me tell you, it's a fun and fast-paced game!).

To start off, I attacked a starter-box Sonia Criid and her Witchunters crew :
Sonia Criid herself :















Samael Hopkins, bounty hunter and one of Criid's henchmen :








Her Witchling Stalkers (sorcerors imprisoned, enslaved and corrupted into magic-drains by Sonia)
















The whole crew up until now
















All of the above is good for a crew of 20 soulstones, around about the smallest game-size in Malifaux.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Solid effort on these mate. Do they come with those scenic bases, or did you make them yourself?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice I guess I am going to have to check this game out and see what the back story is on it.

Doc


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work on these mate :victory:

Could I suggest taking the highlight up on the stalkers eyes to make them pop a bit more.

The reds are really nicely shaded, but again a little highlight would make them even deeper.

great job on your first crew


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback (and rep):biggrin:

@ elmir : most of those are Wyrd Miniatures (the company that produces Malifaux) "Victorian Streets" base-inserts. The base-inserts aren't included with the figs, but they can be bought seperately.
In the last two piccies, the base of the front right guy is greenstuffed by myself, though.

@ docgeo : in a nutshell, victorian horror meets steampunk meets cowboys...
About the best rulebook-included fluff I've read in ages.

@ Varakir : the eyes, I can give that a try, but those are difficult... very small and seriously inwards, almost impossible to paint those without touching the hoods, but I'm going to give that a try.
As for the reds, usually I paint a lot brighter, but for my Malifaux figs I decided I'd make them a lot darker than I am used to, to match the dark, grim, menacing and next-to-hopeless atmosphere I've started to link to the whole fluff of the game.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Quase said:


> @ Varakir : the eyes, I can give that a try, but those are difficult... very small and seriously inwards, almost impossible to paint those without touching the hoods, but I'm going to give that a try.
> As for the reds, usually I paint a lot brighter, but for my Malifaux figs I decided I'd make them a lot darker than I am used to, to match the dark, grim, menacing and next-to-hopeless atmosphere I've started to link to the whole fluff of the game.



I only mention the reds as the whole model has a similar contrast. A slightly deeper red would give the eye an initial focus point to break up the colours and make it more striking overall.

This is merely my opinion though, they look fantastic and as there's no faults to point out I like to give suggestions instead 


on another note:

I'm considering picking up a wyrd miniature for the next painting competition, as i've dabbled with getting a crew a few times in the past and i'd like to try them out first. I'm fairly familiar with the range, but do you know if there's any models that would pass for sci-fi from them?


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not ungrateful for your suggestions.

Put like that, I assume you're talking about the reds on the Witchling Stalkers?
I thought you meant the reds on Sonia and Samael.

For the Stalkers, I'm willing to give that a try, for sure.

What kind of sci-fi d'you have in mind?

Henchmen-wise, Dr Douglas McMourning and his assistant Sebastian and the Executioner come to my mind

Chaosy-minion-wise, I'd say Necropunks and Steampunk Abominations 

Machine/construct-wise check out the Peacekeeper, the Guardian, the Hunter, the Mechanical Attendant and the Watcher or the Arachnid Swarm, the Brass Arachnid, the Electrical Creation and the Steamborg Executioner Class for more Choas-style

For run of the mill troopers, check out the Freikorps

And lastly, not very sci-fi, but check out Abuela Ortega, in my eyes, the most beautiful and characterful model Malifaux/Wyrd Miniatures has ever produced


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice work, looking very good. Also very nicely based.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Thanks!

Do remember though, as I mentioned, those bases (save one) are bought.
They are produced by Wyrd Miniatures, the same company that makes these figs...


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

So, another fig finished to bolster my crew.

Not really a WitchHunter, this guy takes over when the witches are caught : the Executioner.

In game, great against resurrectionists as he denies them the materials they need to summon extra figs :angel:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking model. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work with the executioner :victory:

The colours pop a little better than the first set, and those trousers are outstanding!

On the malifaux front i'm slipping back to my initial fascination with the viktorias. I'll probably paint up a lady hammerstrike for the competition as I think she'll just about count as sci fi. Cheers again for the links


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

No problem, my pleasure.

And thanks, I'm starting to get the hang of these sculpts.
Starting painting something of a new company is always a learning process, different depths of details, different ways of sculpting cloth, muscles etc. which means other ways of painting.
And I'm glad you like the trousers. You don't wanna know the time that went in there, painting, touching up, touching up the touch ups and then some... and that was before the first highlights/shading :wacko:

Up next will be a Judge (I need someone to give the Executioner some work, no?) and a home-made Victorian Streets base for Niño Ortega


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

And as promised, here's the Judge...

















With his mates...









Now it's time for me to stop working on me own stuff and start-a-working on some commissions... I've got 2 outstanding ones that need attention quickly and I've just gotten me a new client for a Hordes army:grin:


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great work on the judge.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

These are awesome. I may have to give the game a try. The models look good, and it's not as expensive to start as Warhammer.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Definately not as expensive as Warhammer!

And up until now, every game I played has been fast-paced, exciting and undecided until the last moments.

Sometimes you feel like you're losing badly, but then to inflict soo much damage you're evening out again, or vice versa :grin:

But anyway, a mini-mini update, I've just finished the Purifying Flame, a Totem for Sonia Criid

























It's the last of the WitchHunter figs I had, now I'll move onwards and forwards to an Ortega Gunslingers crew


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

OK....

So I got sidetracked.
Went to the Grand Belgian Open tournament and there was a shop present that also had Malifaux figs...

And I walked home with this one...
Peacekeeper :
































A better view on the home-made base:









But the next one is an Ortega Gunslinger, promise :biggrin:


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

And I've just finished my very first Ortega Gunslinger :

Niño Ortega is ready to kill some baddies zombie-style (headshot!)


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Long time no posting, but I've been busy.

Busy with real life, and busy painting new mini's.

Here's what I did in the meantime :

*Guild Pawn Ryle* (he's a genius, that went completely meshugga in the transit from the real world to the realms of Malifaux, so the Guild cyborged him in an attemt to salve whatever was possible) :

















*Fransisco Ortega...*









*Santiago Ortega...*









*Female Guild Guard...*









The two Ortega's protecting the damsel :









*Male Guild Guards*









All three of the guardsmen









And that's all for now :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The overcoats on the two Ortega boys are really nice. Really great color tone achieved there. I am not a fan of the blue coats, especially on the male guards. the black areas seem really splotchy and uneven.


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

You're richt, my leather-fu is stronger than my grey-cloth-fu :wink:

In the meantime, to be able to use more than one caster in games, I finished painting Perdita... 
*Perdita *

















I played her at a Halloween-Malifaux event in my club last saturday; lost horribly, but won a best-painted award, and Nightmare Teddy is mine now!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

And a small update for my Guild-crews, I have finished the Lady Justice boxed set.

Only, these are all 'dead' figurines, so I based them on morgue-bases in stead of the Victorian Streets theme I have on all my other Guild bases...








I really really enjoyed painting these, and can't wait to try them out in a game!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

And a couple more figs, to add to my Ortega gang
Abuela Ortega
















Papa Loco
















And the whole family :


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

Awesomeness. I love these mini's and out of 7 box sets only one model took more then 10 minutes to clean up. Wish they would do some resin kits though.

Moe


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Thanks!


Moetle said:


> Wish they would do some resin kits though.


In that case, check out their avatars...


----------

